# Oki Advise



## KylePrints (May 10, 2020)

Hi, Ive obtained a Oki 831 for starting laser transfers as I needed a a3 that was in my price category until I can afford a better one.

couple of questions I know it wont print white.

Will objects that are white not print and use the undercolour on the garment or material like a white tshirt mug ect?

Ive seen posts converting toners to white how can i do this? buy a empty black ect and fill with white and also white drum?


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

KylePrints said:


> Will objects that are white not print and use the undercolour on the garment or material like a white tshirt mug ect?


Its a normal printer... it will print just like on paper...BUT you will not be able to print pastels or gradients. That means pink, grey etc are not possible. You have to realize that the printer toner is the adhesive, and very little toner is used for printing pink. White toner printers would add white toner to make up the difference.



KylePrints said:


> Ive seen posts converting toners to white how can i do this? buy a empty black ect and fill with white and also white drum?


 Real conversion is not easy. You can buy 2 printers and fill one with white toner. Then you can print in 2 steps... first the colors and then the white.
The results are not great.


----------



## sublial (Mar 24, 2011)

You don,t want to get another drum and cartridge for white toner to switch white with black and then switch back to black with your model printer.
Oki set up the RF chips in there newer model printers so you won,t conpete against there WT mpdel printers.
We use to do this with the older Oki model printers before Oki decided to make white toner a couple years later.

You have two safe alternatives.
Buy another c831 or c830 printer used and have the drum cleaned and filled with white toner to just make that printer a dedicated WHITE toner printer using grayscale. Npw you can print white with one printer and color on the same paper with the other all color printer.

A second choice is make your c831 for only white toner as described above and make your color with a sublimation ink jet printer using Image clip paper for darks.


----------



## owencom (Mar 27, 2018)

Won't this create registration issues Using 2 printers for the same print ?


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

owencom said:


> Won't this create registration issues Using 2 printers for the same print ?


The same as if you are using one printer and do 2 passes.
If you choke the white by 2 pixels or so, then it should be OK.


----------

